# How to Fix Mouse Lag



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know my computer sucks but this game works all perfectly except for the the slow mouse movement on battles and on the campaign map

Here's my specs 

512 MB
Nvidia 6200
Intel Pentium 2.2 GHz

I've already tried putting it on the lowest settings

Turning of v-sync and anti- aliasing

Do you think its just because my computer sucks though I've heard that people with even more worse computer have had no problem

I've also heard about something to do with finding the process for your mouse in windows task manager and putting it's priority to above normal, though isn't the task manager processes only for software, please help me

the games rome total war


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

What game?


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

oops i forgot to add that, Rome total war


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

The 512 MB is that how much memory you have in your system?
Does your mouse use drivers? If so have you updated them.

I have never personally played the game but if you only have 512 MB of memory I could easily see that being the problem.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Just googled the game, looks like pretty low system requirements. Do you have anything in the background eating up your system resources maybe?


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do not think my mouse uses drivers its a intelli 5v20ma and I do not run anything else when playing the game


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

how do you find out if your mouse uses drivers could you download them for your mouse?


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

some on


----------



## Deathanchor (Jan 22, 2010)

IS your mouse wireless? That can often times create natural lag. Especially when your using a lot of system resources. I suggest trying to use another mouse, maybe just borrow one from someone if you don't have a spare. Then you will know if it's just the mouse. If problems persist even with a different mouse, I would recommend setting up some virtual RAM fro yourself, maybe just 256 MB of it or so.

To add virtual RAM look in Control Panel: *System*, *Advanced*, *Performance*, *Settings*, *Advanced*, *Virtual Memory*.


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

no my mouse isn't wireless its an intelli 5v20ma i think


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

is it because I have a ball mouse?


----------



## Tankmaster (Dec 28, 2009)

try on another computer


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

I too would recommend first trying another mouse, you can also make sure to update your direct X version and your graphic card drivers.


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

my graphic card drivers is up to date and I have the latest version of direct x


----------



## the_man550 (Nov 30, 2007)

Download *fraps* from here;
http://www.fraps.com/download.php

Start the program and then start your game (without closing fraps).
In the upper right corner, your *FPS* will be shown.
Look there and report back an average FPS count.

I'm not so sure your mouse's name is 'Intelli 5v20ma'. That sounds like a weird copy paste from 5v 20mA, which are electricity properties.
Try to find the proper name and report it back.

If you do find the name, look for drivers on the web. Should be easy to find (google 'yourMouseName+drivers') and download them.


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

around 26 fps


----------



## jujuswift (Feb 2, 2010)

did u try a different mouse?


----------



## sports89 (Jan 19, 2010)

no not yet


----------

